# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  فتاة تريد ان تتزوج الامام العباس علية السلام فيتحقق ذلك لرؤيتة

## بحور الامل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
.. اليكم هذه القصة اللتي تبين و تؤكد على أن من طلب الحبيب و هم محمد واله الطاهرين يراه حتى و لو كان جاهلا أي قليل العلم و التعلم.. فالمهم هو ما نحمله من حب لهم سلام الله عليهم..

في إحدى قرى إيران البعيدة و في أحد القبائل الرعوية شيخ القبيلة كانت له بنت وحيدة أصيبت بمرض خطير فنذروها للعباس قمر بني هاشم عليه السلام فتشافت ببركة العباس عليه السلام و كانوا دائما يخبروها بما حصل و أنها منذورة للعباس و إن لولا العباس لما تشافت ..

فظلت تلك الفتاة متشوقة للعباس و متلهفة لرؤيته فكانت تردد دوما سأكون زوجة العباس و لن اختار أحد غير العباس .. و مضت الأيام فأتاها والدها يوما عندما بلغت من العمر 14 سنة و اخبرها بأنها ستتزوج من ابن عمها و يجب عليها أن تستعد لذلك ..

فأجابته رأسا والدي أنا لا أتزوج إلا العباس بن علي عليهما السلام

قال لها بنيه كفي عن هذا فأنت الآن لست صغيرة و جاهلة كي ترددي هذا القول فالعباس قد استشهد منذ اكثر من ألف سنة في كربلا

فقاطعته قائلة والدي لكنه أتاني و شافاني ..

أشفق عليها والدها عندما رآها في شدة المحبة للعباس .. 
فقال لها: بنية انظري إلى هذا الجبل الأسود الذي أمامك إذا أخبرتك أن العباس داخل هذا الجبل فهل تستطيعي أن تصلي إليه

فقالت : والدي الجبل قريب من قبيلتنا 

قال لها: ليس هذا ما قصدت ..و لكن القصد أن تصلي إليه يجب أن ينشق هذا الجبل و هذا لا يكون ..أراد الوالد بذلك أن يقرب لها الصورة أن ما تطلبه محال كما أن انشقاق الجبل محال ..

ظلت تفكر هذه الفتاة فقررت بان تخرج في الليل حال نومهم و تذهب للعباس ..تقول في نفسها أن العباس في الجبل سأذهب إليه و اطلب منه ..فحملت ثيابها التي أعدت لزفافها و دنت من الحبل و وضعت يدها على الجبل و قالت يا أبا الفضل العباس يريدون أن يزوجوني غيرك و أنا قد أتيتك لأني لا احب زوجا غيرك فافتح لي الجبل يا سيدي و مولاي ...

وإذا بالجبل ينشق و ترى نورا يخرج من هذا الشق فتوجهت إلى داخل الجبل و إذا بالعباس سلام الله عليه جالس على صخرة داخل الجبل و بيده شاب وسيم نوراني المنظر فقال لها العباس أنا اخترت لك هذا الشاب زوجا و هو عطية العباس لك فعقد عليهما و كتب العقد بيديه الشريفتين وأعطاها العقد و قال لها بأن تخرج إلى قبيلتها و تضع هذا العقد بيد والدها ..

و عند الصباح رأت أن القبيلة كلها خرجت تبحث عنها ..واجهت الفتاة أبيها و وضعت العقد بيده قال لها ما هذا ..فقالت أن العباس امرني أن أعطيك اياه عندما أراك ..فأسالها و أين رأيت العباس قالت في المكان الذي أنت أخبرتني به في الجبل ..

فذهبوا جميعا إلى الجبل و رأوا آثار الشق العظيم في الجبل فسألوا أحد الرعاة هل كان هذا الشق موجودا من قبل قال لا أنا لأول مرة أرى هذا الشق في الجبل فأنا اعتد أن اجلس هنا لأستظل بظل الشجرة و لم يسبق لي أن رأيت هذا الشق من قبل..

هنا تنبه الوالد ففتح العقد و اذا مكتوب به عقد العباس بن علي بن أبى طالب عليهما السلام على فلان وفلانة و كان قد ختم العقد بخاتمه الشريف ...

فأخذ الكل يتبارك بالعقد حتى انه كان بينهم الأعمى فمسح بالعقد و بختم العباس على عينيه فبرأ و رد له بصره و كان معهم مرضى فتعافوا بشفاعة ختم العباس سلام الله عليه..

و هذا دليل واضح على أن المحب إذا احبهم يقينا بقلبه و لسانه ظهروا له و أعطوه كل ما يطلب و فوق ما يطلب أعطوه خير الدنيا و الاخره..

و فقنا الله و إياكم و جعلنا من الذاكرين للإمام روحي فداه و اصدق التابعين و الأنصار.
تحياتي 
بحور الامل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صل على محمد  وال محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
مشكوووورة اختي بحور الامل قصة رائعة واكثر من ذلك

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*مشكورة اختي بحور الامل القصة في غاية الروعة*
*دوما ننتظر قصصك الحلوة*

----------


## اميرة عمري

و هذا دليل واضح على أن المحب إذا احبهم يقينا بقلبه و لسانه ظهروا له و أعطوه كل ما يطلب و فوق ما يطلب أعطوه خير الدنيا و الاخره..
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

  القصة روعة                 اختك:ااااااااااااااااااميرة عمري

----------


## دلوعة القمر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحان الله القصه ماشاء وبارك

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد


بجد ماني عااااارفه وش اقول 

بس الشي الا متاكده منه ان اهل البيت مايخيبوا احد استججار بهم 

وتوسل وستشفع بهم

مشكوره على الطرح

----------


## كونــــــــان

مشكوررة أختي على الموضوع 


تحيات zaherr

----------


## العنود

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد*
*مشكوووووره اختي ع الموضوع*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك* 
*العنـــــــــــــود*
*الحــــــزيـــــن*

----------


## حب السماء

السلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


شكراً بحور الأمل على القصة الررررررررررررائعة التي تفوق الوصف 


و فقنا الله و إياكم و جعلنا من الذاكرين للإمام روحي فداه و اصدق التابعين و الأنصار.


تحياتي القلبية..
حب السماء

----------


## عاشقة المهدي

مشكوره اختي بحور الأمل على هذه القصه الرائعه كنت اتمنى أن أرى احد المعصومين عليهم السلام ولكن اقول في نفسي لا يراهم إلا المؤمن حقاً التعبد ليلا ونهارا جعلني الله من السالكين على دربهم وهداني الى صراطه

----------


## قطر الندى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
تسلمي خيتي على القصة الرائعة التي تنشر فضائل أهل البيت عليهم السلام 
الهي بحق باب الحوائج أبي الفضل العباس أقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين 
وجزيت أختي خيرا

----------


## fog223

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
مشكوره خيتو بحور الأمل ع القصه 
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه 

ماخاب من تمسك بهم 

مع تحياتي 
الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## نجمة سهيل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مشكوره اختي ع الموضوع

----------


## بوفيصل

اللهم صلي علي محمد وآل محمد

بصراحة مش عارف وش أقول 

مشكورة علي الموضوع

----------


## الاء

السلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


شكراً بحور الأمل على القصة الررررررررررررائعة التي تفوق الوصف 


و فقنا الله و إياكم و جعلنا من الذاكرين للإمام روحي فداه و اصدق التابعين و الأنصار.

----------


## النور الأنور

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الرائع ونشكر الله على ولايتنا  لآل بيت المصطفى محمد ((ع))

----------


## النور الأنور

:bigsmile: مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الرائع ونشكر الله على ولايتنا لآل بيت المصطفى محمد ((ص))

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
هذا ما استطيع قوله

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك عدوهم من الجن والانس من الاولين والآخرين
يسلموووووووو عزيزتي عالقصة الجميلة

----------


## Princess

اللهـــــــــــــــم صلـــــــــــــــــــــي علـــــــــــــــــــى محمـــــــــــــد وال محـــــــــــمد 
وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

كرامه في غاية الروعه
ولا عجب في روعةكرامات اهل بيت النبوه ومعدن الرساله..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اسألك بمن ميلاده في هذه الليالي حسين  بطل كربلاء واخيه حامل اللواء
وابنه زين العباد ان ترفع كلل هم وبلااء عن كل قارئ لهذه الكرامه يا كريم

ومتباركين بمولدهم حشرنا الله واياكم مهم واسكننا بجوارهم في فسيح جناته

يعطيش الف عافيه عزيزتي
تنقل للقسم المناسب
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ابو طارق

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*

*ما خاب من تمسك  بهم  صلوات الله  عليهم* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## معرفة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*وأرحمنا بهم في الدنيا وأرزقنا شفاعتهم في الآخرة*

*مشكوررررررررة على الموضوع*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

تسلم يمناكِ و جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا و الآخرة

يا بحر الأمل

يعجز لساني عن التعبير و بالخصوص اذا كان يتعلق

بأهل البيت عليهم السلام . . .

يعطيكِ العافية و نور الله قلوبنا بحب ابا الفضل العباس

عليه السلام

و شكراً ننتظرالجديد من بصمات القلم الجوهري 

مع تحيات 

عاشق الحرية

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*


*سلام الله على العباس قمر بني هاشم*

*مشكوووره خيتووو على ااقصه*



*لا حرمنا الله من جديدك المتميز*
*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*السلام على قمر بني هاشم روحي له الفداء هم ذخرنا وسيلتنا في الحياه* 
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------

